# MicroWave link design program for microwave and mobile engineers, from my design



## علي صيام (23 مارس 2011)

MicroWave link design program for microwave and mobile engineers, from my design


----------



## بحرفياض كاظم (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## عبدالعظيم محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يديم عليك نعمة الصحة و العافية


----------



## HSPA (1 مايو 2011)

*عمل رائع*

تسلم اخوي بس وين المعادلات لوكانت موجودة كان افضل


----------



## محمد عبدالمعز عيسى (3 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خير


----------



## علي صيام (12 مايو 2011)

[FONT=&quot]مشكورين على الردود ، بالنسبة للمعادلات فهى كالتالى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من المعروف ان هناك علاقة بين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كل من [/FONT]received power, transmitted power, gain of one antenna and the gain of the facing antenna, and the path loss​ [FONT=&quot]وهى كالتالى [/FONT] Pr(dB)=Pt(dB)+G1(dB)+G2(dB)-Lp(dB)​ for each direction[FONT=&quot] [/FONT], Lp(dB)=22+20Log(r/λ)[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]G(dB)=20 log(π*D/λ) for each antenna​ D: antenna diameter =2r , λ: wave length​ [FONT=&quot]Then: The received power at antenna 1 equals the sum of transmitted power from antenna 2, the gain of antenna 1, and the gain of antenna 2, minus the path loss facing the wave coming from antenna 2 [/FONT]


----------



## acer.7 (13 مايو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## ابن العبسي (4 يونيو 2011)

كل مثبت الرنامج على الجهاز يسوى الجهاز reset ياريت تشوفو لنا حل ومشكوررين والله يعطيكم الصحة


----------



## م زايد (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## احمد العسافي (6 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ياورد


----------



## علي صيام (17 يونيو 2011)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## aibo (20 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## بحرفياض كاظم (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

